# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  подскажите безлимитный федеральный

## fabrique

сейчас билайн безлимитный - 2500 плачу... есть варианты? может что то новое по тарифам появилось? недавно пытался разобраться - везде какие то ограничения есть - то только в москве, то по минутам ограничение...в итоге ничего не понял) кто сколько платит?

----------


## GremlinE

От MegaFon тарифная опция "Безлимитный интернет". Я на базовом пакете плачу 199 рублей, при этом тариф может быть разговорный(у меня 50коп/мин) Но ограничение скорости до 128кб/с, есть другие опции и без ограничений в скорости и плата до 600р. В общем, погляди на сайте Мегафона. На МТС тарифные планы Коннект тоже ничего))

----------


## GremlinE

А вобще весь этот мобильный интернет полный развод. Имеется в виду "безлимитные" тарифы и опции. Просто слов нет. Какой нафиг безлимит, если везде стоят лимит скорости, лимит трафика, лимит загрузок. С модемами в 14мбит вобще развод конкретный - стоимость кусается а скорость таже, оператор программно снижает скорость до 3мбит, а то и меньше. Впринципе и к модемам 7мбит относиться. Скакал на мегафоне по разным рпциям безлимитки, на прогрессивном скорость выше 400кбит не поднималась((( Отключил недавно все, залес в инет - молодцы, скорость 2мбита...баста.....

----------

